# Exo Terra glass terranium 18x18x24 - What to put in it ???



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

i've just had a re-arrange and I am now left with an empty Exo Terra glass terranium (18x18x24)... trouble is... what do i put in it now???

Any suggestions ppl?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I think you take things the wrong way...if you're not decided on a particular species,no need to hurry:read care sheets,watch pics on the web,there are so many possible species,but it would be more logical to choose first the species then the vivarium,wouldn't it? :wink:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> I think you take things the wrong way...if you're not decided on a particular species,no need to hurry:read care sheets,watch pics on the web,there are so many possible species,but it would be more logical to choose first the species then the vivarium,wouldn't it? :wink:


I don't think he "chose" the vivaruim at all...he had a re-arrange and ended up with a spare.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Within this kind of enclosure,you can try treefrogs such as Hyla or Hyperolius,and a lot of tree-dwelling geckos species can do well too:small phelsuma species,rhacodactylus ciliatus or aurics...green anoles are also possible,as well as a variety of small tree snakes,Opheodrys for instance.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Silvershark said:


> I don't think he "chose" the vivaruim at all...he had a re-arrange and ended up with a spare.


That's right.... and I just wanted to keep the viv and look at seeing what i can get to go in it as a development to my hobby.

Thanks or your help guys!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

anoles?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

You could put a crested gecko in there


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

your obviously after a suggestion of something interesting to put into it. I'd say a dinosaur


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Great answer Blazey :lol: You can house lots of species of frogs, anoles, long tailed lizards (may need a bigger viv), mourning geckos, ground jewel geckos, crested gecko and i am sure there are more, you could also house those pygmy chameleons in there


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

The height would rule out jewel geckos, they're terrestrial and it would be a waste of space.

Mourning geckos are cool, you could have a nice colony in there but so are cresties or gargolyle geckos...lots of options!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

A rough green or 2 would be nice, especially with plenty of greenery etc. Since you alsready have lizards I dont suppose you'll mind feeding insects?
Plenty of choice for you so far!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Instead of feeding insects how about some?? Some millipedes or snails or something?


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

NNY said:


> Instead of feeding insects how about some?? Some millipedes or snails or something?


Ooohh.... did I mention, YUK! :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh yuk lol.

I dont think anoles do so well in small enclosures, they are very active.
is it 24inch high and 18 long and wide then?
if so i guess a pair of anoles while not fully grown..

Anyway what about a pair or trio of leopard gecko's, you could make a ramp and have it kinda two tier for them.
Or one of the smaller day gecko species.

Dean


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

May not be suitable for a trio of leo's i reckon it would be suitable for 1 or 2 gold dust day geckos, there lovely <3


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Simon said:


> NNY said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of feeding insects how about some?? Some millipedes or snails or something?
> ...


Soooorrryyy...didnt know :lol: :lol: :lol: Scorpions? :lol: :lol:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

You can try this :


it does well with 80-84°F and a diet of rose leaves and wild blackberry leaves :wink:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i think thats something i'd stamp on


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous phasmid - is it a macleays spectre (Extatosoma Tiaratum)?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

yes it is :wink: nd thanx for the latin name,I get messy with vernacular English names!


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Aaahh - I had a pair of those as a kid and loved them to bits. They bred without me realising and my mum thought we had ants as the little ones all escaped! Then the male escaped one evening, flew into the kitchen and drowned in the washing up bowl. I was absolutely gutted for weeks  

And Blazey - they're a bit big to stand on - would make a hell of a mess of your shoe.....


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Thought you would appreciate the latin, no idea what you would call them in France :lol: 

Used to keep these too (along with a few other bits and bobs) and thought they were great.
I've changed my mind about the rough greens, get some phasmids!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i can clean my shoe afterwards. it looks gross and scary. I dont like scary things.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

You like champ though :!: 


Only kidding Champs lovely


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Blazey said:


> i can clean my shoe afterwards. it looks gross and scary. I dont like scary things.


 :lol: ... and this from the owner of Don, who could probably *eat* the shoe of anyone threatening to stand on him if he wanted to!!! : :lol: 

or maybe he could clean the squished bug off your shoe for you??


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Don doesnt look remotely as scary as that bug. Don is a softy anyway. I had a bath with him yesterday and he was absolutly fine. I thought he was going to go for my fingers though so i got out :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Eeeeek! I'd have been worried about more than just my fingers :shock: 

I know your Don's a lovely boy... but I thought my bugs were lovely too - slow and gentle (and vegetarian so my fingers were safe!!) I guess things are only scary when you don't kno them.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, damn right, boscs can lock jaw, wouldn't fancy a bosc nibling your juicy bits :lol2:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i'd still stamp on the bug. I dont care how big it is. Least don will sometimes give me a cuddle.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Don can bite blazeys bits and pieces until they fall off and I wouldnt care, but if it ever craps in my bath it will be my shoe landing on hes head :twisted:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

haha..
Dean


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

he wont crap in the bath. you'll never know about it if he does anyway. Champ is evil and scary i agree but when he closes his mouth he sorta smiles which is cute :lol:


----------

